# Saved four Betta from a store.



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

I saved four from a store that had clearly bought Bettas from a petsmart and then left them in the cup for a nice quick sale. I bought all four and now have one in my planted and one in my 'hillstream'. I've set up a 10 gallon at my girlfriends for another. Sadly, the fourth one died this morning due to fungus. But the good news is that two of the ones I saved are looking pretty great today! The peach coloured one is a Halfmoon Betta and then the other is a Crowntail. He's been moved to my girlfriends house because his fins made it hard for him to swim. The peach one doesn't have a name yet, but the Crowntail has been named Toothless (from How to Train Your Dragon) by my girlfriend. 

Anyways here are my favourite pictures of each thus far!


----------



## mislisa (Feb 18, 2011)

You do realize that although you helped those 4 fish, buying them actually made it so that the store will only carry more? it's hard, but the best thing to do if we want the stores to stop selling bettas in these conditions is to not buy from stores that keep them in cups. the LFS near me does keep a few in large jars, but they frequently switch them out with bettas that are in the tanks, so as to give them all a chance to 'stretch their fins'.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

I thought they can just breathe from the top. They re found in muddy puddles. 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

They are air breathers, but just like any other fish, they like to swim around which isn't very likely in a small cup.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

AdobeOtoCat said:


> I thought they can just breathe from the top. They re found in muddy puddles.


They are found in muddy puddles, but they are BIG puddles: 
Catch Wild betta Splenden from Thailand.By Sakai. - YouTube
Catch Betta Imbellis from wild.(Thailand) - YouTube
(Diztrbd1 found these videos & posted them in another thread about bettas)

Pretty bettas! Love the name Toothless ...my boys have watched that movie at least 20 times!


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you guys for sharing. Thats a huge difference of what i imagined a muddle puddle to be 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like you did what felt right to you. All the best with them!


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats! Those Bettas are sure lucky to have you. You changed some lives for the better


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

mislisa said:


> You do realize that although you helped those 4 fish, buying them actually made it so that the store will only carry more? it's hard, but the best thing to do if we want the stores to stop selling bettas in these conditions is to not buy from stores that keep them in cups. the LFS near me does keep a few in large jars, but they frequently switch them out with bettas that are in the tanks, so as to give them all a chance to 'stretch their fins'.


That's a very good point, but I asked if they sold anything like this usually they said no. So hopefully I'm not helping a continuous thing.


----------

